# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Phil highlights great food in Spain and Portugal

## Angela

Phil is Phil Rosenthal, comedy writer extraordinaire, and the writer and co-producer of "Everybody Loves Raymond." 

He's also a foodaholic. 

He has done two food/travel tv series, one for PBS called "I'll Have What Phil's Having", and now a netflix series called "Somebody Feed Phil". 

Phil not only loves food, he loves people, and they love him back, for his enthusiasm, his enjoyment of their food, but also for his warmth and kindness, and his natural and unforced comedy. I wish I were his best friend and we could travel (and eat) together. :)

He did a segment on Barcelona and its food for PBS, which is luckily available on youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITeaSeu6_-Q&t=2841s

The following segment on Lisbon is from his Netflix series.
https://www.netflix.com/watch/801497...ckId=200257859

I love the one on Italy too.

----------


## Carlos

Some regions with a tradition of making hams created, together with the Ministry of the Environment and Rural and Marine Affairs, the *Denominations of Origin*, which demand and control that the Iberian hams meet certain characteristics in order to carry their seal of quality. The recognized denominations of origin of the Iberian pig are: Jamón Ibérico D.O. *Guijuelo* ham, D.O. Jamón de *Huelva*, Iberian Ham D.O.P. Los *Pedroches* and Jamón Ibérico D.O. Dehesa de *Extremadura*.

*Origins and expansion of the Iberian pig.*

To ensure the quality of the ham and protect the customer from fraud due to lack of knowledge, some regions with a tradition of making hams created, together with the Ministry of Agriculture of Spain, the 

*Denominations of Origin*

These areas of the southwest of the peninsula are the regions of *western Andalusia*, *Extremadura*, *Salamanca* and the westernmost part of *Castilla-La Mancha* (part of the province of *Toledo* and province of *Ciudad Real*), in Spain, and the *Algarve* and *Alentejo* in Portugal.

In Barcelona, Iberian acorn-fed "pata negra" ham is sold, but of course, presenting Barcelona as the home of Iberian ham is not the best thing.

Those of pure Iberian race have been released since October in the pastures, in the mountain call, feeding on acorns, herbs and everything they find in their journey through the countryside. Also coincides this year with the slaughter with the entry into force of the new regulation that establishes a more strict labeling to distinguish well the pig race and the type of food to which it has been subjected.



The Iberian pig of pure race and of acorn breeds in the dehesas.



That funny man wanted to spend a weekend in Barcelona, that or lack of documentation.

----------


## Angela

> Some regions with a tradition of making hams created, together with the Ministry of the Environment and Rural and Marine Affairs, the *Denominations of Origin*, which demand and control that the Iberian hams meet certain characteristics in order to carry their seal of quality. The recognized denominations of origin of the Iberian pig are: Jamón Ibérico D.O. *Guijuelo* ham, D.O. Jamón de *Huelva*, Iberian Ham D.O.P. Los *Pedroches* and Jamón Ibérico D.O. Dehesa de *Extremadura*.
> 
> *Origins and expansion of the Iberian pig.*
> 
> To ensure the quality of the ham and protect the customer from fraud due to lack of knowledge, some regions with a tradition of making hams created, together with the Ministry of Agriculture of Spain, the 
> 
> *Denominations of Origin*
> 
> These areas of the southwest of the peninsula are the regions of *western Andalusia*, *Extremadura*, *Salamanca* and the westernmost part of *Castilla-La Mancha* (part of the province of *Toledo* and province of *Ciudad Real*), in Spain, and the *Algarve* and *Alentejo* in Portugal.
> ...


Carlos, he didn't say anything about the relative quality of the jamon in Barcelona versus that in the rest of Spain, or the relative quality of the breeds, for that matter.

He was given the jamon of Barcelona, the pata negra, and he absolutely loved it, period. 

His new show is already two seasons old. He's already done Lisbon. I'm sure if he has some more seasons, he'll manage to go back to another part of Spain. He loves the food of Mediterranean Europe.

----------


## Carlos

The Iberian ham of acorn can be sold in many places but it has a designation of origin.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jam%C3%B3n_ib%C3%A9rico
For Spanish themes, use wikipedia in Spanish and then translate the English versions are poor, vague, vexatious and humiliating in addition to being a real shit.

----------


## Carlos

In the same way if you are interested in Spain for news on politics, news, e.t.c. look for Spanish and Tradúzcanala press because it is the only way they will have a clear and reliable idea of the facts.


This clear example of the video of the Iberian ham of black leg of acorn is the clear example and so it is in everything else.

----------


## Carlos

[QUOTE = Angela; 571197] Carlos, no dijo nada sobre la calidad relativa del jamón en Barcelona en comparación con la del resto de España, ni sobre la calidad relativa de las razas, en realidad. 

Le dieron el jamón de Barcelona, ​​la pata negra, y le encantó el período. 

Su nuevo espectáculo ya tiene dos temporadas. Ya ha hecho lisboa. Estoy seguro de que si tiene más temporadas, podrá volver a otra parte de España. Le encanta la comida de la Europa mediterránea. [/ QUOTE]

*There is no acorn-fed Iberian ham from Barcelona.

*
Map of the Dehesas in the Iberian Peninsula.

_The Iberian pig is born and grows eating acorns in the dehesas where there are trees that bear those fruits and the farms and companies where the ham is cured are in those areas and they are products with designation of origin that are later sold in a store in Barcelona as in a store in Tokyo._

You can buy Iberian acorn-fed ham in Barcelona, in Paris and in Madrid and Tokyo, in any specialty store.


Would you go to Rome to talk about the Burrata or to Paris to talk about a report from Roquefort? and if you do it, the origin of the product is more and more, when they are products with denomination of origin.

That man enters a small shop with 6 hams hanging and says it is the sky of the hams.



Jabugo, an oasis without barely stop thanks to Iberian ham
https://sevilla.abc.es/economia/sevi...7_noticia.html



This is the sky of the ham where the ham is raised and cured.

I have nothing to object to the infringement because it is deserved.
In summary: I see a lot of confusion with the subjects of Spain. A few months ago in a Facebook forum there was a major uproar for an article in National Geographic where Pablo Picasso was named as a Catalan painter, Spaniards from all parts of Spain protested a lot explaining that he was a painter from Malaga and some foreign users said that It did not matter because he lived a season in Barcelona, what does it matter? I do not think it does not matter, that anyone applies a similar confusion with any character from their country or product of their own country, I do not think it's the same.





I understand that Barcelona is in fashion, I love Barcelona but if these mistakes are not made in reports about issues of Italy or France we do not want to commit with Spain either.

----------


## Carlos

_Serrano ham_ versus*Acorn-fed Iberian ham*
It is fed with compound feed in farms. Production throughout Spain




Dehesa. Feeds in the pasture naturally in the open air
*Product with designation of origin

*
*In the Iberic Peninsule. The cradle of Iberian acorn-fed ham.*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is also possible to produce Iberian pork ham that is fed half acorns half industrial feed or totally with industrial feed is also very good taste and is of lower price and it is possible to manufacture in places in Spain where there are no Dehesas.

----------


## Angela

Actually, no, we don't engage in this kind of nonsense.

I can't even count the number of food shows where someone goes to Rome, or Firenze, and is given Parmegiano Reggiano to eat.

Meanwhile, it is made in a certain designated area of Emilia Romagna. If anyone were to get angry about it, it would be someone like me, who has ancestry from that area, but I would never be so absurd. 

It's an Italian product, available all over Italy, so highlighting it as one of the foods you can get in Firenze or Roma is absolutely fine.

No wonder Catalonia and the Spanish government are at logger heads, if this is the kind of attitude you have toward one another. 

It's your business, but don't expect foreigners to care about your fraternal fights.

----------


## Carlos

It is not any nonsense is a product of quality and international success and its origin is not in Barcelona. In the countries and in the U.E. the topic of appellations of origin is promoted and promoted.


You can go around Barcelona and eat acorn-fed ham but do not sell me that Barcelona is the birthplace of Iberian acorn-fed ham.


Barcelona has its typical products and quality and I would not travel thousands of kilometers to go to Seville to talk about the Catalan butifarra except that I wanted to spend a weekend in Seville.

If this man makes a documentary of a product very typical of an area of Italy and travels to the other side of the country to eat that product and sell it as it is there its origin, *come on Angela what are you telling me you stay the same as a native spectator Who knows the product?* ... lol


_On the subjects of Spain politicians e.t.c. to get the Spanish press and translate it because with this simple video of the ham you can see how foreigners are confused with Spain's themes._

----------


## Carlos

https://www.vilaviniteca.es/es/content/la_teca/

HAMS AND SAUSAGES 
In Vila Viniteca you will find the best hams and sausages. By piece or cut, we have the best brands representing the different *Designations of Origin: Salamanca, Extremadura, Valle de los Pedroches, Huelva, Seville*, .. Special vintages of Joselito hams as the Grand Reserve 2005 or Personal Reserve 2002 and editions very limited of Jamones Maldonado. Presa Ibérica, sausages from Llania or Els Casals or the mythical Llonganissa Sendra.


We carry out tastings and tastings in our facilities.


_Simply that man who has traveled thousands of km to eat ham in Barcelona should have mentioned the origin of the hams. You have to inform viewers well._ To Caesar what is of Caesar and to Rome what is Rome.

I understand the madness for Barcelona but already Pablo Picasso of Barcelona. Do the same with Leonardo Da Vinci to see what you think.

----------

